# Problem with convict and long time swim bladder problem...



## appleoddity (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi all..

I have a 110 gallon tank with a 12" Oscar, about 30 convicts and a huge pleco. I just took the tank over from a lady who didn't maintain the tank very well. I got the tank all cleaned out and have done nearly a complete water change. For several days the fish have been great, and the water is maintaining itself perfectly. However, I have one lone convict that is about 3-4" long that is stuck on the bottom of the tank. The poor guy can't get any food it seems. The lady I got the tank from says hes been doing that for a long time, and that she heard it was just a "strange" fish. But, it obviously has a swim bladder problem.

The tank has been treated for parasites and fungus due to some other issues with the oscar I was worried about. All the other fish are doing great and it is a surprise they survived the traumatic event they went through about a week ago..  Didn't lose a single fish.

I'm just worried about this lone convict.. I just scooped him out and transferred him to a 5 gallon tank with a dwarf gourami, and cory catfish hoping that in the smaller, less inhabited tank he may be able to get some food.

Please help.. I don't know if this is genetic, like a deformity, or if it can be treated or investigated further somehow?


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

You still have 29 others, I really don't know much about convicts. Post a picture. I also want to see that a pic of the tank and how a big O puts up with all the convicts.


----------



## appleoddity (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know.. They must all be buddies.. Anyways, the oscar is content with them. The oscar swims middle-top, and the convicts swim lower-middle to bottom. They swarm the oscar during feeding time, but the oscar don't eat them.. 

I'll post a picture tomorrow.. Its late tonight.. they are sleeping..


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

That is entirely too many contacts for basically ANY tank.


----------



## appleoddity (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, I understand the little buggers multiply like crazy, and the oscar don't want to eat them.. So, thats what you get.. THey are all really enjoying themselves it seems, and from what I hear it could be better for convicts to be in large numbers like that, because enemies get lost in the crowd.

Anyways, any ideas on the swim bladder problem? Everything I read appears to pertain to a temporary condition, that usually results in a floating problem rather than a sinking problem. This is a long term condition of the fish stuck on the bottom, and really struggling to swim up at all.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

The whole overstocking reduces aggression thing works for africans. It does NOT work for SA/CA fish. There is likely nothing you can do for the swim bladder. I've never seen a swim bladder problem be fixed.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd have to agree about the swimm bladder not being able to be corrected. As for the over crowding... Sure the convicts will multiply in the tank, but any fry at this point will more than likely be eaten by the other convicts. The tank is not over crowded. It's actually perfect. The convicts help keep it clean if anything. Just be sure to do 1/3 water changes every week and it'll be fine. Convicts are not messy fish like oscars are.

Good luck and sorry for the loss of the con with issues... You can euthanize him by putting him in a bag and putting him in the freezer if you so choose.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

> The tank is not over crowded. It's actually perfect. The convicts help keep it clean if anything. Just be sure to do 1/3 water changes every week and it'll be fine. Convicts are not messy fish like oscars are.


either you read my mind or i read yours, this was exactly what i was thinking when i read the persons post about the tank being over stocked. i mean, maybe 10-20 convicts would be better, but still, i think it is fine.


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

I can tell you from years of dealing with fancy goldfish (which are plagued by swim bladder problems due to human tinkering with foreshortened bodies) that once a fish is a floater *or* a sinker they will be for life. Euthanasia is the best solution.


----------



## appleoddity (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, the convict got so healthy in my little 5 gallon tank he decided to eat my other fish. (Who, was orignally the one attacking the convict) By healthy, I mean he was full of energy, he still couldn't float though.

After a couple weeks I came home one day and noticed the gourami all tore up and not doing good. I was kind of bummed and was really hoping he would make it, but he didn't it. It made me so mad I grabbed the convict, dangled him from his tail in the big tank and let my oscar eat him. Unfortunately, he was too big for the oscar and after about 60 seconds he escaped. So, I through him in a bag of freezing ice water and froze him solid.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, there you have it...problem solved.
I'm sure I speak for others on here when I say I'd still love to see some pics of your setup! opcorn: 
BV


----------



## appleoddity (Jun 18, 2008)

Big Vine said:


> I'm sure I speak for others on here when I say I'd still love to see some pics of your setup! opcorn:
> BV


Well, I'm a newbie, and I don't have anything cool to really show. I think my tanks are cool, but my big 110 is pretty plain, just because I can't keep anything in it without it getting destroyed or moved around. 

I wouldn't mind posting some pics, I guess I just feel its not anything like the pros on here, I'm sure.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah, that's no problem...just do whatever you're comfortable with.
I'm just curious to see what your oscar looks like in there along with all them convicts. 8)

Again, no pressure.
Just keep in mind that no one here is going to chew you out for posting 'sub-par quality' pics or anything like that...we'll leave that to the gang over in the Photo section, lol. :lol: 
BV :wink:


----------

